# F.lli Fabbri Field Boots



## Lorella (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Nevreme

I have a pair of F.lli Fabbri field boots and they are excellent as well.
Here in Europe they are quite famous, many riders wear them, even the great Eric Lamaze.

Actually F.lli Fabbri boots are custom made boots, you were lucky to find them exactly your size!


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, really? That's awesome  It never even occurred to me that they might be custom. I may end up keeping them after all.


----------

